# Turbo



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

looking to put a turbo on my 98 altima gxe, any suggestions? 
any good websites for that?


----------



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont think your ready for a turbo if you think u can just buy one and slap it on


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

Marc936 said:


> i dont think your ready for a turbo if you think u can just buy one and slap it on


http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82923


----------



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

well im def ready so whatever u think, if u aint got nothing for me then dont reply


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont think youre ready either... do you have any idea how much work goes into installing and tuning a turbo setup? its not just slap it on and go. do some research, get yourself familiarized with the components needed and youll be much better off.


----------



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

also aware of the tuning, know the work that im getting into, just asked for good prices, but u asume that i dont know nothing about my car, had it since 2000, so i know what im doing


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

98_Altima_PR said:


> also aware of the tuning, know the work that im getting into, just asked for good prices, but u asume that i dont know nothing about my car, had it since 2000, so i know what im doing



Having a car for just under 5 years doesn't mean you know what your getting into


----------



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

98_Altima_PR said:


> well im def ready so whatever u think, if u aint got nothing for me then dont reply




just read your other post, you do notice installing a CAI wont help a turbo for shit, thats why they created front mounted intercoolers, sorry dude, u didn't even know a basic answer, your no where close to being ready


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 98-01 Altimas doon't have an off the shelf turbo kit so you will need to piece it together yourself. In fact I don't know if a 93-97 turbo manifold will fit but it might be worth a try. I fabed my turbo manifold (and the whole kit) back in '99 when NObody had a KA24 FWD kit available so I don't see why you couldn't do the same thing but test fit parts already available first.

Troy


----------

